
Apple Developer CD Codenames (1999) - cedaratlas
http://www.mackido.com/CodeNames/DeveloperCDs.html
======
jamesfmilne
I miss the days when the developers at Apple were allowed to express a sense
of humour.

I've been digging through these old CDs to find the necessary magical
incantations for writing an Ethernet driver for the SE/30 10/100Mbit Ethernet
card I'm developing.

[https://www.mactothefuture.org/](https://www.mactothefuture.org/)

~~~
dylan604
Just yesterday, I was telling a coworker about the history of the Sosumi
system sound. [0] And how the crayon color picker had an easter egg where the
crayons would start to look worn down as time passed. [1 not a good link, read
the comments] After System 8.5, there seems to be a change of the light
hearted-ness of the OS.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosumi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosumi)
[1]
[http://earthlingsoft.net/ssp/blog/2006/04/colour_me_picked](http://earthlingsoft.net/ssp/blog/2006/04/colour_me_picked)

~~~
jackhack
Not to mention the "Butt Head Astronomer" product model name! The best part is
when the offended astronomer sued Apple for defamation, but was put in the
unenviable position to argue he was the "butt head" in question. Even the
court decision (in Apple's favor) was hilarious.

~~~
TimTheTinker
That astronomer was none other than Carl Sagan.

Article covering the snafu in detail:
[https://www.engadget.com/2014/02/26/when-carl-sagan-sued-
app...](https://www.engadget.com/2014/02/26/when-carl-sagan-sued-apple-twice/)

------
dmschulman
Is there anything out there like this for consumer Apple CDs? I'm talking
about demo CDs and other retail media that came packaged with Macintosh
computers and accessories from the day.

I distinctly remember browsing through an incredible multimedia CD that came
packaged with one of the first consumer CDROM drives that Apple put out. In
addition to some cheesy video presentations this CD had a bunch of Bloom
County comics and some games to boot. I wish I could find my old copy but I
think it's been lost to time at this point.

~~~
webwielder2
Here are some videos featured on the "Multimedia CD-ROM Starter Kit" that came
with our Apple CD-ROM drive:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d38FTdo6_eE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d38FTdo6_eE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkVeUejPo6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkVeUejPo6k)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDZegeNXkho](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDZegeNXkho)

~~~
dmschulman
Hmm these are interesting but not quite the Apple CD I'm remembering. When the
multimedia application automatically loaded I remember some kind of video
feature that included a country music band along with a lot of image and
videos included on the disc. Of course this was a long time ago, I might be
misremembering some details, but I'm surprised more archives of this kind of
thing do not exist. I hope I can find a copy of this CD online someday and
relive some of those glossy childhood Mac memories

------
alariccole
“The Winter of our Disc Content” (January 1992).

Brilliant!

------
glhaynes
Wow - MacKiDo is as much of a blast from the past for me as these codenames
are!

